# Where to get merch made



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

So...we are looking to make some cds to sell as well as some shirts

Question is...as a canadian indie band, where is a good place to get some discs duplicated with sleeves, and then some shirts too

I ask here first as i figured someone else has done it and can recommend a good vendor, rather than just browsing online

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My local print shop does photocopying, binding, posters, fliers, cds, and sleeves very reasonably priced, and the local t-shirt/swag/embroidery place does everything like mugs, shirts, hats, bags, jackets, etc. very reasonably priced. Local sources work for us, being a small market, small town, and that keeps communication smooth.

Is there something on campus at Queens? I know they have a print service there and believe they do off campus jobs.

Edit: Try *Publishing & Copy Centre a*t University and Union in Kingston.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Should be able to get a decent deal on duping CD's from Ted. http://www.schinbeinsmusic.ca/index.html . Tell him you heard of him through Jim Dockrell.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Are CD's retro yet or are they still obsolete? 

I ask because I have a few hundred copies of my previous bands' efforts that I'm looking to unload!

Seriously though, have you thought about download cards as an option to sell at gigs? After buying our disc I've had several people say they would probably just import our album into iTunes and then throw away the CD!.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> My local print shop does photocopying, binding, posters, fliers, cds, and sleeves very reasonably priced, and the local t-shirt/swag/embroidery place does everything like mugs, shirts, hats, bags, jackets, etc. very reasonably priced. Local sources work for us, being a small market, small town, and that keeps communication smooth.
> 
> Is there something on campus at Queens? I know they have a print service there and believe they do off campus jobs.
> 
> ...


P&CC doesn't do CDs and shirts. Lots of other stuff. (My kid works there some.)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My friends have had good results with download cards at their shows. I have used Presstime Screen Print and Design for the majority of the Arkham merch (just about every shirt we've done).

http://www.presstimedesign.com/

Reasonable prices, good turnaround. Tell Ricky that Justin sent you!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I use Kunaki for CD duplication. You can order small quantities (or even just one copy) as they are manufactured on demand. I use them as my fullfillment place when people buy my CD from Bandcamp. Very good quality. You don't want to order hundreds of copies from regular suppliers and get stuck with them. But with an option like Kunaki, there's no reason not to have CDs available. I keep small quantities on hand and reorder when I have less than 10 in stock. Since releasing my CD in June, actual CDs probably outsell downloads 2 to 1. Also, parents/friends/coworkers usually prefer to buy a real CD as they are more tangible and they can ask you to sign them! CDBaby offers download cards and I had planned on buying some but since there's been no demand for them I didn't bother (yet).


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Indiepool.ca offers a lot of different services for musicians including CD's and merchandise. 
I don't see shirts on their website but I'd be surprised if they don't accommodate it.
During ECMA week in Moncton earlier this year I went to their booth and was able to see a sampling of their work up close and talk to one of their sales reps.
I was quite impressed on both accounts and took home some samples and coupons they were giving out.

http://indiepool.com/?page_id=110


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a tip that http://www.wordans.com was a good place for shirts. 

Haven't looked into it but it was well under $10/shirt...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Jeff B. said:


> Indiepool.ca offers a lot of different services for musicians including CD's and merchandise.
> I don't see shirts on their website but I'd be surprised if they don't accommodate it.
> During ECMA week in Moncton earlier this year I went to their booth and was able to see a sampling of their work up close and talk to one of their sales reps.
> I was quite impressed on both accounts and took home some samples and coupons they were giving out.
> ...


Not to knock your recommendation Jeff but I personally know about a half dozen people who have had issues with indiepool. Long pressing delays, artwork mistakes, the worst was my friend who had 1000 CDs shrink wrapped with someone else's disc inside!


----------

